# passende AIO für i9 9900 ohne k



## shorten (25. Februar 2021)

Moin zusammen,

ich Suche für einen i9 9900 ohne k eine passende AIO. Bei der Menge an AIO's auf dem Markt bin ich echt überfragt. Mir ist egal ob Sie beleuchtet ist oder nicht. Mir ist eher wichtig das AIO leise ist und dengut kühlt. Habt Ihr da ein paar Vorschläge bzw. Erfahrungsberichte?

Gruß Shorten


----------



## PCGH_Dave (25. Februar 2021)

Kurz:








						Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 ab € 81,89 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: intern (geschlossenes System) • Kühlkörper: CPU • Kühlkörpermaterial: Kupfer • Kompatibilität: CPU 1… ✔ Komplettsets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Mehr Infos:








						[PLUS] Acht neue Kompaktwasserkühlungen im Test
					

PCGH Plus: Kompaktwasserkühlungen galten lange Zeit als laute, teure, aber kaum bessere Alternative zu Luftkühlern. Wir machen den Vergleich.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Für eine non-K-CPU langt aber auch ein simpler Luftkühler, da gibt es auch leise Varianten.


----------



## Finallin (25. Februar 2021)

shorten schrieb:


> Mir ist eher wichtig das AIO leise ist und den gut kühlt



Muss es denn eine AIO sein? - Es gibt durchaus Luftkühler die besser kühlen und leiser sind als etliche AIOs auf dem Markt. Ich bin mittlerweile von den AIOs ab und setze auf gute Luftkühler wie den NH-D15, die CPU läuft damit unglaubliche 8 Grad Kühler als mit einer Corsair H150i und das ohne nervige Pumpengeräusche.


----------



## shorten (25. Februar 2021)

Finallin schrieb:


> Muss es denn eine AIO sein? - Es gibt durchaus Luftkühler die besser kühlen und leiser sind als etliche AIOs auf dem Markt. Ich bin mittlerweile von den AIOs ab und setze auf gute Luftkühler wie den NH-D15, die CPU läuft damit unglaubliche 8 Grad Kühler als mit einer Corsair H150i und das ohne nervige Pumpengeräusche.


Also es muss auch nicht unbedingt eine AIO sein. Dachte nur das diese leiser sind und besser kühlen als alle Luftkühler. 

Gruß Shorten


----------



## Finallin (25. Februar 2021)

shorten schrieb:


> Also es muss auch nicht unbedingt eine AIO sein. Dachte nur das diese leiser sind und besser kühlen als alle Luftkühler.
> 
> Gruß Shorten



Das kann man so definitiv nicht sagen, sie sind halt einfach in der Mode.
Wenn man auf viel blink, blink steht bieten sich AIOs halt mehr an, weil sie mehr Sicht auf das Board ermöglichen, ich für meinen Teil ziehe Performance vor.

Und als Beispiel ist ein NH-D15S Black ist jetzt auch nicht gerade hässlich finde ich.

EDIT: Wenn man maximale Kühl- Performance leise erreichen will dann kommt man an einer Custom WaKü nicht vorbei, aber ich bin von dem AIO Trip runter, dann lieber ein anständiger Luftkühler.


----------

